# Chocolate Poodle?



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I now have the chocolate and white parti spoo i have always wanted lol


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Wow..what did your spoo get into?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Im not actually sure, I was sitting with our dobie puppy and looked outside and saw her. My jaw dropped. At least she is due for a bath lol.

I think it might have something to do with the 30 acres we have, and the fact there is no gate to the paddock lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I am not quite sure how she did it because, she has it all over her head, legs, and bits on her shoulder, but nothing on her back or stomach? Im not quite sure how this happens.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL. Did it wash off?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That's too funny! I can't even imagine what she got up to to get that sort of dirt pattern...


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

:laugh: silly girl! as long as it doesn't smell bad, you're ok! did it wash out ok? we're gonna need some after pics!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

The main thing is she must have had tons of fun.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

She certaintly did lol.
Out of all of our dogs she is the one that patrols the property and hunts possums etc. 

and she is the one the requires the most grooming lol

I will get you some after pics, but is will be from the groomer lol,

I dont have the facilities to do it myself anymore lol


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

here are after shots,

again pics are too large 

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0282.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0283.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0287.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0288.jpg

http://i569.photobucket.com/albums/ss138/darktitan15/IMG_0289.jpg


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Oh wow. She is gorgeous! Very breath-taking. And she looks so soft and fuzzy. Did you ever figure out how she got her head all muddy, too?


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

No lol, but I just decided to follow her before when she went outside to see where she went lol (night time here). It probably has something to do with her absolutely mad running about back and forth all around the property, first around the house a couple of times, then down the drive to see the horses, then weaving through trees, probably to lose me, then down the bank, chasing a couple of possums, oooh theres the cat GET IT!!! lol

So that is probably why lol

She is a very nice dog, we got her as a rescue, but it turned out she was the aunty of my grandparents dog. Her breeder said she had a better gait than her litter brother (sire of my gps dog) who they are campaigning to Gr Ch,

you can check out her breeder here if you want:

http://www.kateisha.com/


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL.

You know, I just had a thought. Maybe they stop this after puppy-hood, but my dog has been known to sommersault when she can't stop herself quickly enough when running full-speed at a toy!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

ROLFMAO!!!

My dog groomer's spoo is hilarious,

she literally bounces in the air as high as she can, makes impossible turns at the last minute, and photos have been caught of her with her toungue in one direction and her body in another. 
She also told me, from personal experience, that most spoos dont really properly mature until they are about 4-5 in mind lol

In saying that, my friends Spoo (half sister to mine) is 7 yrs old, and they call her lala Lara, as she is nuts. In agility she will take the jumps from as far away as possible but still make it 

Just the joys of owning them I guess


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I have finally figured it out.

A friend said she must have gone into a hole, possible a rabbit hole as that would explain the head and shoulders, and the legs would have been from just walking in the muddy paddock


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

It's so funny what they'll do. Sam always goes fishing with his daddy. He is typically so quite and acts like a hound dog, very lazy. One day he is out in the boat just like others and sees the ducks, mind you this is not the first time he has seen them. He literally flies out at the ducks, you should have seen his face when he hit the cold water. Daddy had to go fetch him back into the boat and come home early so he wouldn't get sick. I gave him a warm bath and dried him but it was so funny. He's never done that again.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ahhahahahaha! When the page first loaded, I actually thought that was the color of the spoo in the pictures not realizing it was yours!! My first thought was a possible somersault too. I have seen my dogs do it. She sure did have fun though!

Her groomed pictures are lovely as is the background! It must be beautiful there.
_


----------

